# Oil Warning Light!!!



## phame209 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 1990 Jetta GL, 1.8 8v. When I drive the car and get it warmed up, when I'm cruising and the rpm's get below 2300, the oil warning lights comes on. When I was lowering the car, I did notice the oil pan had a dent in it, but I wasn't sure that could be the problem. The car runs great, and has plenty of oil in it. I just changed the oil last week. The temp is fine, but just when I get below 2300 rpm's. HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (phame209)*

Kind of sounds like the oil pump has been damaged, depending on the extent of the dent in the pan.
When the oil light comes on do you hear the lifters more than usual? (Loud ticking)


----------



## phame209 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (georgekelp)*

Not really. just when starting the engine cold, then the tick goes away. Do you think I should replace the pump, or just hammer out the pan and reinstall it?


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (phame209)*

I would take the pan off and look for damage on the pickup.
If it is damaged at all I would replace it. But if you don't mind possibly having to take the pan off again, you could try doing what you said; maybe the dent is blocking some of the pickup, most likely not though.


----------



## phame209 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (georgekelp)*

I will as soon as I can. She is running pretty good though. But I will be doing the oil pan this weekend, and if there is any damage, I will replace whatever is damaged!!! Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## SLIM13134 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (phame209)*

oil pressure switch


----------



## phame209 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (SLIM13134)*

I'll try that 2.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Oil Warning Light!!! (SLIM13134)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLIM13134* »_oil pressure switch









x2


----------

